# Browserfenster das keine Remotecontroll zulässt



## Guest (28. Aug 2005)

Hi,

ich entwickle eine Website welche laut Regel nicht über Remotecontrol bedient werden darf.
Ich möchte gewährleisten das derjenige der die Website bedient auch tatsächlich vor dem Rechner sitzt und es nicht seinen Kumpel 100 km weiter weg machen lässt.

Ich dachte da an ein Javaprogramm, welches als Browser fungiert, jedoch keine Zugriffe über Remotecontroll zulässt.

Ist das realisiebar?

Kann mir jemand den einen oder anderen Tipp geben?
Bin für alles dankbar, evtl. links zu diesem Thema.

MfG Eduard Zehrt


----------



## byte (28. Aug 2005)

ich verstehe um ehrlich zu sein nicht, was du im zusammenhang mit ner webseite unter remotecontrol verstehst. ne website wird doch immer remote aufgerufen, das is doch grad der sinn der sache. 

gezielt nutzer über den webbrowser zu identifizieren ist nicht so einfach. mir fällt spontan folgendes ein:

biete eine möglichkeit sich auf der seite zu registrieren und dann mit cookies arbeiten. allerdings können cookies auch gefälscht werden (z.b. könnte person B den cookie + login daten von person A benutzen). ne andere möglichkeit fällt mir auf die schnelle allerdings nicht ein.


----------



## Sky (28. Aug 2005)

Du kannst nen eigenen Web-Browser schreiben... somit können nur jene, die deinen Browser nutzen auch das System nutzen. Nur dann ist das Prinzip einer Web-Seite fast schon überflüssig...

Ne Applikation mit irgendeinem Protokoll wäre dann genau so gut.


----------



## byte (28. Aug 2005)

wenn er nen eigenen client schreibt, ist aber das problem noch nicht aus der welt. dann musst du auch erstmal die nutzer einwandfrei identifizieren.


----------



## Guest (28. Aug 2005)

Hi,
es handelt sich um ein Browsergame, welches ich mit JBoss Portal aufbaue.
Nun gibts da User die früher schlafen gehen und welche die später schlafen gehen.

Nun sind die Leute auf die Idee gekommen, wenn sie schlafen gehen den Rechner anzulassen.
Wenn nun was ist loggt sich ein Kollege über Remotecontroll von seinem Rechner in den Rechner des schlafenden ein und macht alles für diesen.

Dies ist jedoch unfair und laut Regelwerk nicht erlaubt.

Deswegen möchte ich das durch evtl. einen eigene Browser den die User nutzen müssen unterbinden.

Nur weiß ich nicht genau wie man ein Programm machen soll, so dass es dann nicht auf einen entfernten Desktop reagiert.

MfG Eduard Zehrt


----------



## Guest (28. Aug 2005)

schlag dir das aus dem kopf.

das geht nicht.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (29. Aug 2005)

> Deswegen möchte ich das durch evtl. einen eigene Browser den die User nutzen müssen unterbinden



Mit nem eigenen Browser ? Haha...dann wirst du allerdings keine Spieler haben, da die sich sicher keinen Browser saugen werden um ein Online_Game zu zocken


----------



## Sky (29. Aug 2005)

Ich bin der Meinung, egal, was Du auch machst, Du wirst immer auf einen Treffen, der besser ist als Du und deine Lösung umgehen wird... und sobald einer das kann, wissen bald alle Spieler was sie tun müssen um unfair zu sein.

Investiere nicht zuviel Zeit darein...


----------

